# Volume does not meet the requirements



## kt.kthapar (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,
When i try to update my mac through 10.5.5 combo or 10.5.5, it says "Volume does not meet the requirements".
The same message is displayed if I go for any of the security updates even.

-> I ve checked my disk and repaired permissions through disk utility.

But when i check my software, it says I ve 10.5.5

I bought the new mac : 15 th october 2008
I m a bit worried
PLS HELP


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you having problems with the system software on your new Mac?

If your new Mac came with 10.5.5. already installed, then the OS X updates that you can download are a slighter older build of that update, and those present downloadable updates won't install. Your installed OS X version will have a higher build number than the downloadable updater will accept, so you get the 'volume does not meet requirements' - your system is too new!

You should rely on what Software Update offers - until the OS X 10.5.6 updater is released.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep, what DeltaMac said -- even though your system says "10.5.5," it actually contains some files that are _newer_ than the "retail" version of 10.5.5 (or the combo updater of 10.5.5).

Apple does this when they release new hardware sometimes -- like when they released the MacBooks with 10.4.8 installed on them with some newer kernel extensions to support the new trackpad with two-finger scrolling.  The version of 10.4.8 that came with those MacBooks was _newer_ than the 10.4.8 that was available for older machines to update to.

If you use "Software Update" rather than downloading the updates directly, then you will be presented with all updates that apply to your computer.  If no updates show up in Software Update, then your system does not need any updates applied to it.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2008)

Go from Apple (upper left corner from menubar) > About this Mac > click on the 10.5.5 line, and it will show you the build. The standard updated version from a previous version of 10.5.4 or 10.5.x pre-5 is 9F33. If your build number is bigger than that then your build is newer and thatswhy it won't install.


----------

